# 2010 Outback Sydeney 310Bhs, $20,500.00



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

2010 sydney edition 310bhs. 36FT long 2 slides. Bunkhouse in rear with 2 bunks and a sleeper sofa. It has a outside camp kitchen, it has designer and comfort packages also has shurflo power fan in living area. Includes reese dual cam sway control and weight distrubution hitch and adco cover. camper is located in front royal va. Call Greg @ 540-660-1085


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

price?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> price?


..it is listed in the subject of the messsage.


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

Hey do you still have this bad boy.

Gord


----------

